# Will an ibanez edge 3 fit a licensed Floyd route?



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows? I have a cheapo guitar that I'm not looking to spend a lot of money on, it currently has one of those licensed by Floyd rose bridges on it. As far as I'm concerned, anything is a step up, including the edge 3 which seems to be the bane of most guitar players. Though I suspect a lot of the negative reviews on this bridge are from younger players or people who don't understand just how much time and tinkering can go into a proper setup.

I'm interested in the edge 3 because I can get the whole lot for about $80 on eBay, which is my price range for this guitar, and I would be getting all of the other hardware I wanted to change out, minus a set of Grover tuners.

The only problem is not many people seem to swap edge trems into Floyd routes, so I'm trying to figure out if there will be routing involved or not. I'm not adverse to routing the bridge pocket, but I'm lazy and drop ins are my best friend here.

Anyone have any ideas? Other bridge suggestions keeping in the $80 or less range?


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

I know an Original Edge will fit into a Floyd cavity with zero modification and vice versa. I've seen a few guitars that have swapped a Gotoh licensed Floyd for an Original Edge. As far as the III I have no idea, it's not something I have every played, but I know if you swap a Floyd for a lo-pro, edge pro, ZR etc you will be routing the body.

Here's a site that has the dimension of the III just scroll down. 

Ibanez guitar users thread


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

losch79 said:


> I know an Original Edge will fit into a Floyd cavity with zero modification and vice versa. I've seen a few guitars that have swapped a Gotoh licensed Floyd for an Original Edge. As far as the III I have no idea, it's not something I have every played, but I know if you swap a Floyd for a lo-pro, edge pro, ZR etc you will be routing the body.
> 
> Here's a site that has the dimension of the III just scroll down.
> 
> Ibanez guitar users thread


Thanks for that. I'll have to measure my bridge when I'm at my parents house this weekend to make sure the edge 3 will fit. Cheers.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

If it helps, the OFR/Floyd Rose Special is listed on Jemsite as a direct swap for the Edge III. Not sure bout the other way though. Not many like the Edge III.

Doe the licenced Floyd have a trapezoidal base like this? Because then the Edge III likely won't fit.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm still up in the air about what trem to go for. After some further research into the trems available on eBay, it seems that every single one of them is just a Chinese knockoff of the real deal; even the Floyd specials on eBay that say "constructed in Korea" all ship from places in china and online sources have said they are just cheap falsified versions that are basically the same as the licensed crap I already have...

I've started looking into legitimate sources that would carry actual Floyd rose and ibanez bridges, but the prices are nuts! L&M has the OFR in black listed at $360 before taxes.

Anyone know of a viable trem in the $80-$120 range? Even as long as it has a steel base plate or a hardened knife edge? I'd upgrade the saddles and block anyway, but finding a good base plate is tough. It seems like unless you're willing to pay $200 or more in Canada, you're pretty much stuck with the licensed by Floyd rose products.

Edit: @Rollin Hand , the LFR does have the trapezoidal plate, so I guess the edge III is out.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Ronbeast said:


> Anyone know of a viable trem in the $80-$120 range? Even as long as it has a steel base plate or a hardened knife edge? I'd upgrade the saddles and block anyway, but finding a good base plate is tough. It seems like unless you're willing to pay $200 or more in Canada, you're pretty much stuck with the licensed by Floyd rose products.


I *think* I've got a late 80's German made Schaller Floyd in black in my parts drawer. PM if interested.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> I *think* I've got a late 80's German made Schaller Floyd in black in my parts drawer. PM if interested.


Pm sent!


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Look for the FRT-1000 Floyd Rose. It is made in Korea but to an original German FR spec. All hardened steel construction. It's a really good Floyd Rose.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

pat6969 said:


> Look for the FRT-1000 Floyd Rose. It is made in Korea but to an original German FR spec. All hardened steel construction. It's a really good Floyd Rose.


I've been looking at those too, but I haven't come across either one on eBay or elsewhere. I believe they were the same as the Floyd rose special, but are only available as stock bridges for certain brands (Jackson, charvel etc.)


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ronbeast said:


> I've been looking at those too, but I haven't come across either one on eBay or elsewhere. I believe they were the same as the Floyd rose special, but are only available as stock bridges for certain brands (Jackson, charvel etc.)


No, the 1000 series is pretty much an Original Floyd Rose that is made in Korea. I've seen quite a few on Ebay.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm seeing them on Ebay and Reverb.

Here is one (CLEARANCE) FLOYD ROSE SPECIAL SERIES TREMOLO SET - R2 , 37mm CR / BK | eBay


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link! That may be my next best option if gtrguy doesn't have a Floyd in his parts drawer.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

pat6969 said:


> Look for the FRT-1000 Floyd Rose. It is made in Korea but to an original German FR spec. All hardened steel construction. It's a really good Floyd Rose.


I had no idea that there was an Asian made Floyd with specs that good. That's cool


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fender Dave Murray Strat Floyd Rose 1000 Series Locking TREMOLO & WHAMMY BAR | eBay


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Ronbeast said:


> Pm sent!


Measure that trem route vs. the baseplate. Routing may be required to make it fit.

Look for Sung Il bridges --hardened steel baseplate, made in Korea. It's the same company that makes the Korean OFRs. There was some guy on e-Bay selling them from Australia. Steel saddles too.


----------

